# Do you know Ten Ryu Kai karate?



## Mark77 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hello everybody,
i think Ten Ryu is a king of Full Contact Karate style, with also clinch and punches on face. Do you know it? Can somebody tell me something about it?
Thanks


----------



## twendkata71 (Dec 31, 2009)

Never heard of it. Must be a new style. Oh Boy


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 31, 2009)

I haven't heard of this system before.  Do you know who the head of the system is?  

The only time I have ever heard of "Ten Ryu," is seeing someone perform a bo kata called "Ten Ryu No Kun," which is a fairly basic kata performed by some of the Shotokan folks.


----------



## dancingalone (Dec 31, 2009)

Yet another shoot-off style.  It splintered from Shidokan which in turn splintered from Kyokushin.  

<shrugs>  It's probably a good style if trained with a good teacher.  There's lots of information on the web about training Kyokushin which should give you a good taste of what this style is about.


----------

